# How much money do you spend on beans per month?



## haar (Jul 27, 2015)

Just curious how much money you are spending per month on beans.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Can't say I have ever worked it out , I enjoy coffee lots so cost is not a issue for me it's a pleasurable thing to do

I buy a 6kg pack from Amazon and when on the last 1kg bag I buy anothe box of 6


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

I spend around 60€ a month, wife also has coffee.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Go through 2kgs of speciality coffee per month - price per Kg varies from £24 - £36. Tend to drip feed my orders in of a kilo at a time to ensure continuity of bean supply.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I tend to buy 2kg when there's an offer on somewhere (various roasters) so probably averages about £15 a month. Usually 1 double espresso in a latte every day plus 50% of the time an additional 1 double espresso on it's own.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Average around £40-50, 200g/week.


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

A kg of LSOL plus about £6. So £30 all in.


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

£25-30 a month I reckon by a quick calculation.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

About 60/ month. c 1kg of normal and c2kg decaf. That's personal consumption, assuming no guests (do we remember being able to have people visit?)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

About £40 maybe more


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Approximately £40 month


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

approx 1kg of personal consumption a month so depending what roaster I'm buying from and what specialty bean, can be anywhere from £30-£60 a month


----------



## SiW (Jan 25, 2021)

I go through a bag of coffee (250g) per week and a bag of decaf per month. So roughly £28 every month at this rate.


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

At the moment, 1.8-2.2 kg per month.

Fast calculated about 150-200£.

I am at home 4-6 days per week because of the current situation with the Covid.


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

Value can be way higher too. Depends on what I drink!! 😂

But I have been drinking a lot of Ninety Plus stuff. Cutting down on those, though


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

1.5kg/month so maybe £40 or £50


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Probably about £40. I have a full dog and hat 4 bag sub and then usually a couple more bags (3 ATM)


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

About £25. I have a monthly 500g subscription with Blind Owl and a 250g one with Coffee + Beer. Then I grab a bag form somewhere else if we need topping up.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Wife and I drink about 3kg a month, which I guess is about £90. Sounds expensive I suppose- but we get much pleasure from it.

Andy


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

It varies greatly for me. Anywhere from between £10 - £40 depending on how flush I am.

At the moment, on furlough, it's at the lower end of that scale!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

During lockdown, approx. £30 per month.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

£30-40 a month roughly


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Would like to think it's about £30 based on about a kg a month. Forum sponsor discounts and deals help keep costs down, but sometimes it's worth spending a bit more on a bag of something special 😉


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

I reckon I spend about £35 a month and sometimes a bit more. Been a bit stuck in a rut with Brazil Peaberry from Coffeelink which I must try to change.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Scary question...

4 caffeine shots per day between the 2 of us = 4x17=68g per day = 2kg per month, give or take.

Plus half that in decaf.

So... Too much! I'll probably look to halve caffeine intake perhaps, that will bring me to 2kg per month ish.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Over the last six months (which is the length of time I've had a decent coffee set up) it has been an average of £38.57 per month. There is quite a bit of variance between months, and my coffee stock is quite low at the moment - nothing in the freezer 🤦🏼‍♂️, so thanks for the reminder that I need to take action soon.

Regards,
John


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm sure a lot of people are similar, but I try not to think about it! Thanks for making me work it out though...

My coffee consumption definitely went up over lockdown! So this is where I'm currently at...

500g LSOL - £14

2 bags from dog and hat - £18 (I think)

Maybe 250g-500g extra per month depending what I get through. I tend to buy freezer beans every now and again, so don't always make an extra order every month.

So, what, £40-45 per month at the moment?


----------



## BenTenor (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm getting through about 2KG a month by myself. I've now settled on a 4 bag sub with Dog & Hat and 1kg from another source, this month @Crownandcanvasso around £50-55 a month. Sounds expensive when written like that, but since drinking 'proper coffee' at home I've not spend anything on takeout coffee at all!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

BenTenor said:


> I've not spend anything on takeout coffee at all!


 This is very relevant when I am "normal" working (ie not WFH)

Cos I drink at least 4 a day
a) first thing
b) mid-morning
c) with/after lunch
d) mid-late afternoon (sometimes both)

So if it is an at least 1/2 decent coffee stall/shop/cafe/bar.... that's £2+ a go...
So £8-10 per day 5 per week..... :-O

Sometimes there isn't a semi-decent source and I have to resort to whatever machine is available so then anything from free to say a quid a go.

NB: I differentiate between drinking coffee and "just" topping up my caffeine system.... Fortunately I haven't worked anywhere for years where there hasn't been an "independent" of some sort to get coffee (even if normally not strictly "speciality")

When WFH I am drinking say 3 during the working day - normally a+c with random b+d's 
(cos I have to make them)


----------



## BenTenor (Dec 31, 2020)

Drewster said:


> Cos I drink at least 4 a day
> a) first thing
> b) mid-morning
> c) with/after lunch
> d) mid-late afternoon (sometimes both)


 See I thought it was just me went for afternoon coffee. Everyone when i used to work in the office thought I was mad drinking coffee late afternoon.

WFH I tend to go 2 flat whites before 10 ish, followed by an Americano before lunch and then an afternoon Americano if I'm struggling to focus around 3pm

Dread going back into the office and not having my machine with me!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

BenTenor said:


> Dread going back into the office and not having my machine with me!


 I am actually fairly lucky - I started WFH circa June 19 (ie pre-covid) for the same people I'd been working with "away from home".... and likely to remain so well until they kick me out........

I went from:
Bed/Hotel ==> SS&S ==>Office 1st Coffee ==>Working day + coffees ==>Hotel ==>Evening activity (mainly badminton)==>Bed
to
Bed ==>SS&S==>Breakfast & Coffee ==>working day & coffees ==>Normal Evening activity (including badminton), meals, pubs etc==> Bed
to
Bed ==>SS&S==>Breakfast & Coffee ==>working day & coffees ==>Lockdown evening activity (Dog walk/TV/Wingspan/etc=)=> Bed


----------



## Tomatin (Jan 9, 2021)

Like many others, it tends to be around £35 / £40 per month


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Based on last years spend about £25 a month, the year before was £33. That was due to the fact I was buying from shops more in 2019 than last year. not through choice mind. I've spent £60 this month, but l will leave buying February's as late as I can, as I have almost 2KG at the time of this post & that will take me about 6 weeks to use up.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

We get through and a bag and half a week .

In general bags tend to come out about £8 to £10 on average


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Also about £40/m.
LSOL 500g/m sub plus I'll buy 1-1.25kg on top of that, at least £25 maybe £30+. Whether I get through it all in a month depends on how many she'll have. My intake is fairly steady at 3-4 doubles a day, wfh and being shut in all weekend.


----------



## Enea (Jun 7, 2020)

I drink about 1Kg to 1,2Kg per month and would say I spend around £40 to £80 per month depending on rarity of beans I fall for.


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

We go through around 2.5kg a month currently which comes to £60ish. Usually buying 500g lots of different beans including 1 bag of decaff


----------



## Michael Ben (Feb 4, 2021)

An £8/200G bag gets me through okay!


----------



## jimi (Oct 23, 2019)

I get signature blend from rave at 1kg at a time which costs £22.00 i guess it lasts for 3 weeks so in a month i would say £28.00 or there about..


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

750g per month.

500g from LSOL per month and a random one that takes my fancy, sometimes freezing some of it if I get a good deal on a 1kg bag.

So normally £20 - £30 per month


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Michael Ben said:


> An £8/200G bag gets me through okay!


The whole month??


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

I get through less than a kilo a month now days so probably figures out around the £20-£25 mark.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

It was 250g a week so £30 a month, but if I'm at work I don't drink coffee really so it's been near zero over the last month.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> Michael Ben said:
> 
> 
> > An £8/200G bag gets me through okay!
> ...


 I was a bit surprised, that's 11 double shots, or pourovers a month....assuming no waste, purging or dialling in...

Even my 86 year old mum gets through 900g per month in her BTC machine.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I was a bit surprised, that's 11 double shots, or pourovers a month....assuming no waste, purging or dialling in...
> Even my 86 year old mum gets through 900g per month in her BTC machine.


To be honest I have started to drink much more since the Covid started last year and I was left with 30% of my working hours and suddenly I had much more free time and started to be more interested in coffee, trying new roasters, methods etc.


----------



## Michael Ben (Feb 4, 2021)

Ha yeah I am new here. I don't drink that much to be honest but I want to make sure when I do have one, it's a good one. So always buy speciality coffee. I have like 2/3 cups a week! - Mostly on a hangover


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Michael Ben said:


> Ha yeah I am new here. I don't drink that much to be honest but I want to make sure when I do have one, it's a good one. So always buy speciality coffee. I have like 2/3 cups a week! - Mostly on a hangover


 Perhaps we can get you drinking more 😉


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

I usually get through about 1kg a month used to buy mixed lots of 250g each month from various roasters. This usually cost about £35/month. .I usually have large latte's using 19g a day. I've recently been tempted by Kilo shipments of Mystery roast and Black cat's lock down offer (Wish i'd brought 2) this are more reasonably priced so the current spend would be about £20 - £25 a month at the moment.


----------



## JoeBL (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm in saving mode atm, so have limited myself to 36g of beans per day. I alternate 2x 18g Espresso, or a 36g Chemex. For this purpose the Square Mile 350g bags are pretty handy, but I rotate through different roasters. I buy 2 or so bags a fornight, so around £40 a month.


----------



## Adam_e91 (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm at a steady 3-4 doubles a day mixed between an Americano, straight double and a latte if I'm feeling fruity.

I make the wife a latte every morning with a double. Probably get through a kilo every 8-10 days. Spend 18-28 quid / kilo in general. So 50-65 quid. Wow. Never did that maths before!!!

On the plus side there's only one local coffee shop I'll actually get a takeout coffee from now(Waterloo Tea, Cardiff - were serving Clifton prior to this lockdown) so my coffee expenditure in terms of Starbucks and costa has completely gone, and at its peak the wife and I were probably spending £20 a week in Starbucks.


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

About £15 a month or so. I mostly drink a cup each morning, 20g of beans a day. Occasionally I'll have one in the afternoon.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'd never actually thought about the monthly cost, but working it out it's on average about £55 per month just myself, and adding in Mrs. CJV8's consumption it goes to about £82 average. Eeek.

It will have been considerably higher last year as being furloughed, then working from home and having the machine on all day meant it was far too easy to just grab a cheeky wee espresso. Speaking of which it's been about 45mins since my last coffee...🤔


----------



## BTW (Feb 15, 2021)

I drink 4 V60s a day (2 which are decaf), so go through about £40-50 a month including currently depending where I'm buying my beans from (mainly James Gourmet currently, they do a great decaf bean). But took advantage of Coffee by the Causals very kind offer last Friday, as who doesn't love great coffee and a great deal. Very excited for the beans to arrive!


----------



## BenTenor (Dec 31, 2020)

As I said previously I'm at about 2kg a month so £55 - £60 I'd reckon. But was in the office this morning and briefly thought about grabbing coffee from Pret. Quickly decided against it as I'll have better when I get home, and genuinely reckon that's a £5 saved as inevitably it would have been a coffee and a muffin


----------



## BenTenor (Dec 31, 2020)

As I said previously I'm at about 2kg a month so £55 - £60 I'd reckon. But was in the office this morning and briefly thought about grabbing coffee from Pret. Quickly decided against it as I'll have better when I get home, and genuinely reckon that's a £5 saved as inevitably it would have been a coffee and a muffin


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

My ethiopian swiss water decaf from coffee compass costs me just under £65 for 6 x 500g bags incl delivery and lasts approx 6 weeks, so it costs approx £44 a month. Bye the way, it's lovely!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Newbie here. We have never been consistently buying beans. We were a little all over the place. This is all about to change, thanks to this forum. Usually, 3 doubles and 2-3 singles a day for two.

Ordered a bag each of signature blend and chocolate point from @BlackCatCoffee for £~32.00. This should do for a month.


----------



## Bycraft (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a 4x250g monthly subscription from Dog and Hat which is £31. I usually average 2 coffee's a day, 1 V60 and 1 flat white.


----------



## thawhat (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm a kilo a month type of guy as I make a minimum of 2 coffee's a day. I'll store 250g in a ceramic airscape on the counter and store the rest in a kilo airscape in the cupboard. Always order my next kilo when I'm down to the last 250g to account for rest time and so I never run out. Price varies but it's always around the £20 mark.


----------

